# Looking for Quality Installers - Hampton Roads, VA



## vabch22 (Sep 27, 2010)

Hey guys,

Looking for a local shop to support and who doesn't screw over their customers. Every time I have had one of my cars worked on by a 'pro' installer, it has been a half ass job. The reason for going to a shop is because it is suppose to be done right, not fast.

I would like to find a quality installer/shop in the Hampton Roads, VA area. Does anyone have any suggestions? I'm looking to have some custom fab done as well as an SQ system.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

will ask around for ya.


----------



## Extreme Audio Mike (Jul 30, 2012)

We're about an hour and a half away from you, if you end up striking out with anyone more local.


----------



## vabch22 (Sep 27, 2010)

Great, thanks guys for the quick response. 

Mike, you should open a shop down here.  That is a bit of a hike, but with the luck I have had with installers, it may be worth it. It's simple things like even tweeter mounts, not breaking clips, cheap adapter rings, running wires, mounting xovers and not leaving them hanging, properly installing remote start, etc. 

If I do not have any luck in my searches, I may hit you up. I'd rather have one trip and know it's done right then multiple trips back to one installer so he can fix stuff he should have in the first place. Not to mention that should be any shops goal for repeat business and referrals.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

vabch22, as moderator i cannot say anything positive or negative about any one, but i would say definitely do some more research about Mike and his shop and then think again if an hour and a halfs drive is too far or not


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

I think im out of your way, your about 4hours away. Im close to northen va


----------



## iinokeii (Jan 15, 2013)

customaudioman said:


> I think im out of your way, your about 4hours away. Im close to northen va



Hey, I live in Northern VA. I'm looking for someone to build me a quality box. I have 3/4 mdf, 2- 4'x8' worth. lol... I need a sealed enclosure to house 2 Image Dynamics 15. Specs call for 1.50 cu ft sealed. Let me know if you can do it. PM me...


----------



## namboy27 (Oct 16, 2009)

Anybody have any suggestions? I'm looking for one as well. Thanks


----------



## kkjjjmccann (Feb 27, 2016)

also looking for reputable installer in yorktown/hamptom roads


----------

